# Ford's Turn!



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

From the Detroit Auto Show...

2009 F150 - Detroit Auto Show

Just a quick opinion but...umm....there is just something that is not sitting right with me about that front end and the "lincoln-esque" grill and tear duct thing in the headlights. I like the current front end much, much better. May have to be one of those things that "grows on me".

-CC

Edit - the King Ranch grill is not so bothersome as the other models.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Interesting, not sure which model gets that grill, might be an option or upgrade as its not on the Lariate or King Ranch show on page 3. I like it better then the older oval type of opening on the F150 line. Thanks for posting.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I think it looks pretty good but I was a little surprised that the 5.4L V-8 is still the most engine you can get. I did see that they made some performance improvements but I doubt they will make more than a minor difference. The biggest improvement for towing seems to be the addition of the 6-speed automatic. The towing reviews I've seen for the Expedition with that transmission say it really helps with towing by keeping the engine working at the best rpm. There are rumors of a diesel engine for the F-150 but I would guess it's 2 to 3 years away, if it ever shows up.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

All in all, I think that looks like a pretty darn nice truck! I agree the 'Lincolnesque' front end in the first photo does not really work for me. Maybe it actually IS a Lincoln version in light disguise? The truck at the bottom of the first page (Lariet?) comes across as a much more cohesive design, and is unmistakably Ford.

Ford continues, in my mind, to have the best looking interiors in the industry, although I don't care for the gauge faces. Not enough contrast. Maybe I'm old fashion, but give me white markings on a black background and I'm a happy camper. Easy to read. Fast to interpret. This is too much a case of function taking a backseat to form.

Very pleased to see the addition of the tailgate step to the F-150 line. And the retracting side steps... VERY COOL!!!

Yup, it's just too bad they can't give it an engine that's really up to serious towing. How cool would it be to drop that supercharged Shelby V-8 in there? Now that would get the job done! You listening out there, Carroll? Ford? (Just tune it more for towing than top end... It is a truck after all).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Talk about incentive....Ford is now including a 52" HDTV with their trucks?


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Sweet lookin truck.
I love the interior too.
The steps and the tailgate optional step are ingenious.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I LOVE IT. But of coarse im a little biased for some reason.....


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

MJRey said:


> I think it looks pretty good but I was a little surprised that the 5.4L V-8 is still the most engine you can get. I did see that they made some performance improvements but I doubt they will make more than a minor difference. The biggest improvement for towing seems to be the addition of the 6-speed automatic. The towing reviews I've seen for the Expedition with that transmission say it really helps with towing by keeping the engine working at the best rpm. There are rumors of a diesel engine for the F-150 but I would guess it's 2 to 3 years away, if it ever shows up.


Would it stand to reason that if the F-150 gets a diesel, the Expedition would follow? In the EL model with the extra room, it might be a tolerable substitute if I need to retire the Excursion.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> I LOVE IT. But of coarse im a little biased for some reason.....


Oh...but you have the "older" model. Time for an upgrade!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I LOVE IT. But of coarse im a little biased for some reason.....


Oh...but you have the "older" model. Time for an upgrade!!!
[/quote]
Mines an F350 not F150. But your right. It is getting up in age.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks like a well designed truck. Can't wait to see it on the lot.

I think the F150 diesel will be out in 2010.

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> I LOVE IT. But of coarse im a little biased for some reason.....


Oh...but you have the "older" model. Time for an upgrade!!!
[/quote]
Mines an F350 not F150. But your right. It is getting up in age.
[/quote]

350? Wow...that is a BIG BOY Truck...very nice.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Talk about incentive....Ford is now including a 52" HDTV with their trucks?


LOL









Seriously though, 6 speed transmission, very nice.....Available side-mounted, blow-molded plastic tool bins can hold up to 60-lbs and feature double-wall construction, providing a water-tight, thermal barrier that can even keep beverages cold? Very nice, wonder if it accepts cans or bottles


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm ok with the styling. The 6 speed trans would be great, but I can't tell if there is a tow/haul mode on it. How about the integrated brake controller and electronic trailer sway control.








I also love the fine print about the sway control saying that it cannot change the laws of physics.









I'm not sure about you guys though, but I usually carry the big bulky things in that 6' steel box just behind the cab. Oh well, I'll still take the TV, but will need to move it to the bed so I can fit the child seats....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Motortrend has a nice writeup on the truck with more info than was provided at the auto show:
2009 F150


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

its good to see them finally put more than a 4 speed auto in the f150, it would have been nicer to see them up the HP/Torque to be more competitive with others.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I had the chance to see the new F-150 at the Portland Auto Show last weekend. Very nice looking truck!
Still, parked next to that SuperChief... WHOA!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

I think the front end (hood) looks a little like the Nissan Titan. What do you think? Has anyone seen the 2009 Dodge Rams? I think they are sharp and check out the new Hemi! When is the new desile Suburban coming out?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I had the chance to see the new F-150 at the Portland Auto Show last weekend. Very nice looking truck!
> Still, parked next to that SuperChief... WHOA!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


What? I didn't get a phone call/PM/email telling me you were going!


----------



## boats313 (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm looking for a new truck this fall, I have been planning on it for over a year now. I had my heart set on another F-250, just dressed up a little more and with the crew cab instead of a super cab. But now I might start looking at the F-150s. It looks like they added all of the cool towing features that the Super Duty has and I have a smaller trailer now. Of course it will be hard to give up my diesel for a gasser. I'm torn, looks like allot more research needs to be done!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

boats313 said:


> I'm looking for a new truck this fall, I have been planning on it for over a year now. I had my heart set on another F-250, just dressed up a little more and with the crew cab instead of a super cab. But now I might start looking at the F-150s. It looks like they added all of the cool towing features that the Super Duty has and I have a smaller trailer now. Of course it will be hard to give up my diesel for a gasser. I'm torn, looks like allot more research needs to be done!


See if any local Hertz/Almo/Avis/etc, have one in inventory and then rent it for 2-3 days. Much better than a 15 minute test drive and you can really see how you like it, without some yahoo salesman sitting next to you yapping in your ear.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I thought it was a Toyota when I first saw it. I really like the 6 speed transmission but don't like the engine choices. I still think the Super Duty is a much better looking truck.


----------



## boats313 (Oct 22, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> See if any local Hertz/Almo/Avis/etc, have one in inventory and then rent it for 2-3 days. Much better than a 15 minute test drive and you can really see how you like it, without some yahoo salesman sitting next to you yapping in your ear.


When I was looking at the Super Duty the dealer let me take it home for the night, that was a great test drive. Renting one sounds like a good idea, or I'll see if I can swing another overnight test drive. I hate the loop the dealers try and run you on. I want to show up with my OB, hook up and find a big hill, then I'll decide if I want the truck.


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

For those of you that have a F150 w/ 5.4 How does it tow your Outback (at least a 26rks or bigger)? I have been looking at the 2009 Ford F150 due to their payload capacity. The main reason is due to gas prices, my truck is a everyday driver but im looking at my options of getting better gas mileage and yet pull my 26RKS Outback good. Gas mileage when pulling dont matter to me but I would like to get decent when not pulling and it may not be possible. I do not go in mountains pretty much stay in KS, OK. My 2007 Chevy 2500HD gets 14 at best and I think the 09 F150 is rated at 18 & 21 so they say anyway. Should I stay w/ my Chevy.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

The 2009 F150's 3V 5.4 will be slightly upgraded over the current gen 3V 300hp motor. I am guessing that it will have something like 315hp and an additional 25tq. The current 5.4 3V has excellent tq so considering the 2009 upgrade and combined with the 6speed trans out of the Expedition - this will make it a potent combo. Given how much the F150 weighs







, the mpg isn't bad. Bear in mind that this time next year, the 6.2 "boss" motor will be out for the new F150 which, at this point, will be stronger than any other small block on the market in both hp and tq.

I have the older 2V 260hp motor and it isn't what I could call good. I would term it "ok". The problem I face is that with 3.55 gears and the 4spd 4R70W trans with OD off, that puts my tow speed (65mph) below the fat part of the torque curve and my mpg is real bad. In a headwind of any sort ill get 5-6mpg or possibly worse. I really need 4.10's but decided to not to drop that kind of cash into a 97k mi. truck that I will be replacing in a couple of years.

-CC


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

jolarsen said:


> For those of you that have a F150 w/ 5.4 How does it tow your Outback (at least a 26rks or bigger)? I have been looking at the 2009 Ford F150 due to their payload capacity. The main reason is due to gas prices, my truck is a everyday driver but im looking at my options of getting better gas mileage and yet pull my 26RKS Outback good. Gas mileage when pulling dont matter to me but I would like to get decent when not pulling and it may not be possible. I do not go in mountains pretty much stay in KS, OK. My 2007 Chevy 2500HD gets 14 at best and I think the 09 F150 is rated at 18 & 21 so they say anyway. Should I stay w/ my Chevy.


I have a 2006 F150 4x4 with the 5.4L 3V. It does ok on power for the 28RSDS. I'm not realy happy with handling a trailer that large, but, I know, it's a 1/2 ton.








I would be confident that it would handle most hills (especially any expressways) however it will not be the fastest trip!









As for fuel economy solo, with the 4 speed I can get 17.5mpg at 70mph cruise.
I get ~ 14mpg driving to work which is ~18 miles of side streets (I travel ~40mph and stop every few miles for a light. My truck's window sticker says 14/18mpg and it was before the numbers were lowered. Therefore, in my experience you can get about what the sticker says.
Towing is 7.5-8.5mpg in calm air.









I had a Navigator from work the other weekend and covered ~ 400 miles at ~75mph. I averaged 18mpg (same engine, more weight, but the 6 speed trans). Of course fuel economy will also improve substantially if you agree to go 65mph.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Of course fuel economy will also improve substantially if you agree to go 65mph.


I noticed a big difference in my MPG on my F350 when i talked myself into lowering my speed to 65 (ish). Its just so hard ot keep your foot out of it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Of course fuel economy will also improve substantially if you agree to go 65mph.


I noticed a big difference in my MPG on my F350 when i talked myself into lowering my speed to 65 (ish). Its just so hard ot keep your foot out of it.
[/quote]
I keep it at 65 with the OB behind, but running up north for the weekend it can be hard to resist following the michigan speed limit.


----------

